# Rubber pavers in barn aisle



## Sgcotten (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for feedback on anyone using rubber pavers in their barns! Considering them for my barn but wonder how they hold up over time and how hard they are to keep clean. Thanks!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. My trainer/friend put rubber pavers down in the main alley of the barn. They are holding up well and the only thing is he vacuum's periodically to get in between the little grooves where they meet. 

A few have lifted a bit, not a problem for the horses, but I will occasionally trip over them (I've never been known for my grace).


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi sgcotten - welcome to the forum. What is your current floor? There's a part of me that wants beautifully laid out paving stones in the aisle of my barn but there's the practical part of me that has ruled in favour of a dirt floor with a thick rubber mat (about 4x5 or 6 ft) in front of the tackroom the horses can stand on when something clean and flat is required.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

We have rubber pavers. They appear to be holding up pretty nicely. We use a low-power leaf blower instead of sweeping to clean them, which works quite well. Use standard mats wherever you might tie a horse however. The spots where we have the most wear on the pavers has been where impatient horses start pawing while tied or in the crossties.


----------

